# بعض المواقع المهمه لمن يريد صنع طائره لاسلكيه



## Ahmed Ab (23 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​بعض المواقع المهمه لمن يريد صنع طائره لاسلكيه يتم التحكم بها من مسافه 200كيلو متر بستخدام اجهزه كمبيوتر
1-موقع لعمل جهاز كمبيوتر للطائره بستخدام مزر بورد​www.mini-box.com /main board / mini​2-موقع لكرت الشبكه الذى يربط الجهازين ببعض-جهاز التحكم وجهاز الطائره 
ويوجد منه انواع منها -xr1-xr2-xr5-xr9​www.ubnt.com /products​3-موقع للسرفرات وكيفيه التحكم بها عن بعد​www.active-robots.com
www.phidgets.com

اخاكم احمد مصنع طائرات شكرا لكم
اتمنى لكم ان تصنعوا طائرتكم الخاصه بكم​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (23 مارس 2010)

من يريد التواصل معى ايميلى - [email protected]


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

انا لا ريد تصميم طيارة بل سيارة
اعتقد ان هناك الكثير من القواسم المشتركة في انظمة التحكم و حتى الحركة
هل تستطيع ان تفيدني بهذا المجال
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (10 أبريل 2010)

احمد 
انا يمكن ان اساعدك فى هذا المجال ان شاء الله لو قلت نوع السيارهوما الذى تريد فعله فيها فان صناعه الطائره اصعب من السياره 
سلام


----------



## النادر88 (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تسلم اخوي عالموضوع
بس لو سمحت انا عندي استفسار ف صنع موتور الطائرة من محرك السي دي روم
واذا قمت بتعديل لمات المحرك دون تغيير المغناطيس
هل سيمع هاذا الشي من طيران الطائرة اللاسلكية؟


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2010)

انت ممكن تشترى محرك يعمل بالوقود احسن واسرع وخفيف جدا بدلا من اقامه التعديلات وسوف عملية انتاج الكهرباء فى الطائره دون الحاجه الى بطاريه


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## dreams1804 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## عباس المريح (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## محمد ناوا (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي 
بس ياريت توضح اكتر عن النظريه


----------



## negm17 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلم لقد افدتني جدا _
_مشكور كتير_


----------



## Ahmed Ab (18 نوفمبر 2011)

سوف اضع لكم بعض المعلومات الجديده الخاصه بالموضوع


----------

